# Family Friendly Campgrounds



## Gasbag (May 15, 2012)

I am planning a camping trip for my son, daughter, brother in law, and his two girls.  What are some good family friendly campgrounds in the North Georgia area.  We have camped Red Top, and loved it, but want to try something else.  Any recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 15, 2012)

What kinda activities you lookin' for ?


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2012)

Unicoi S.P.( Helen) and Moccasin Creek S.P.( Lake Burton) are nice.


----------



## Gasbag (May 17, 2012)

Looking for fishing, hiking, etc.  We were thinking of staying close, maybe Sweetwater campground, but that might be too close.  Any activities would be enjoyed by the kids.  Maybe somewhere you can bring bikes and ride them.


----------



## cheeber (May 25, 2012)

Taking mine (1.5 and almost 4) on their first overnight campout to Ft Yargo State Park next weekend.  I'm doing an Adventure Race in the morning, then the fam will join me about lunch time.  I have not been there, but its known for some good mountain biking (why they have the race there).  Many of the bike trails look beginner/intermediate with little elevation change, which probably would not be tool technical for the kids.  I have not been there yet, but it sounds like a winner.  See links below.

http://yaba.homestead.com/Trails.html

http://www.gastateparks.org/FortYargo


----------



## Mac (May 25, 2012)

Moccasin Creek S.P. @ Lake Burton


----------



## partime1 (May 25, 2012)

any state park should be fine.  ive never been to one i didnt like


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 31, 2012)

If you want to come up to Hiawassee, I would highly recommend Riverbend Campground, Susie & Johnny keep that place immaculate.  Its on the Hiawassee River, has a playground, and a pool.  Hiking is not for away, you got the Appalachian Trail, and Swallows Creek WMA few miles down the rd.  We camp there usually twice a year, and live only a few miles from it.  Moccasin Creek St Park is very nice also.


----------



## briguyz71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Some of the koa sites are very kid friendly but can be pricey. We went to West Chattanooga and they wore themselves out on the bouncing pillow and pool. We haven't been disappointmented with any campsites so far as we can usually find a hike within a reasonable distance.


----------

